# Wireless Comp on Suspension Fork?



## tardman91 (Dec 29, 2014)

I have a Cateye Strada Wireless computer from an old road bike that I sold, and I would like to use it with my new 29er mountain bike that I'm getting for my birthday in a couple of weeks. Is there a way to mount it on the front fork of the bike, being that it is a suspension fork? I know it's supposed to be further out on the wheel and fork to measure the distance correctly. Can it be mounted on the rear chain stay or something, or is the transmitting distance too far then? Just curious if anyone has done this somehow?


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

If it is wireless you can put the magnet and sensor on either wheel. However, the wheel and fork move in unison, so while they both will be moving up and down with the fork's movement, they will always be in alignment (unless using that new inverted RockShox fork where the lower half moves).


----------



## tardman91 (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh yeah! Looking at a picture I see how the fork would always align with the wheel. I don't have the bike yet so I was thinking otherwise. Now I see that it will work. Thanks for showing me the light. lol. In my head I envisioned the sensor and magnet being unaligned as the fork moved up and down.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

When I used to have a sensor-based wireless computer, I just mounted the sensor and magnet down low on the fork near the hub. It doesn't impact the the distance measurement, the magnet passes the sensor at the same frequency regardless of the distance from the hub.

Your idea of mounting it on the rear wheel may work though, give it a try.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ewarnerusa said:


> When I used to have a sensor-based wireless computer, I just mounted the sensor and magnet down low on the fork near the hub. It doesn't impact the the distance measurement, the magnet passes the sensor at the same frequency regardless of the distance from the hub.
> 
> Your idea of mounting it on the rear wheel may work though, give it a try.


This. It DOES NOT MATTER how close to the rim or tire, aside from finding a good location for the sensor that it has an optimal distance to the magnet to pick up the signal. If the transmit distance sucks, you might need it to be closer to the computer's head unit. But if the transmit distance sucks that badly, you're better off buying a new computer anyway.


----------

